
Warrantless phone, laptop searches at the US border hit record levels - farnsworthy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/warrantless-phone-laptop-searches-at-the-us-border-hit-record-levels/
======
masonic
Note that the first one-third of the study period was during the previous
administration.

